# Website for fonts and\or .crv files



## rtbrmb

I have owned my shark for over a year & bought it mainly to personalize my woodworking projects like boxes. Over Christmas I was able to draw up my first cribbage board & have made 3 for gifts so far. I know I have only scratched the surface on what I could accomplish with this CNC router.

I have a good friend retiring at the end of summer & I wanted to make him a nice plaque as a gift. I am wondering what are the best websites to get; a wider variety of fonts, .crv files and items like calligraphy vectors (the things below here).










I have searched & there is a lot out there but was hoping others have already found some favorite sites?


----------



## Hamlinwoodshop

Try vectorart.com. Under the 'sign making' tab click on 'bijoux'.


----------



## KarenW

For font (and I'm of the opinion you can never have too many and a font can make or break a design) go to http://www.fontriver.com/ or http://www.1001freefonts.com/
For other free items try http://www.freepik.com/free-photos-vectors/calligraphy (but check copyrights on anything you get there. Some are copyright free, others aren't)
For royalty free/public domain downloads go to http://www.public-domain-image.com/

For anything else, do a Google search and add the words "free" and "vector" to the search string.
Ex: free flourish vector gets you to this site http://all-free-download.com/free-vector/free-vector-flourish-downloads.html
The thing you have to watch for and pay attention to is this statement usually found somewhere near the top of the item *License:* Creative commons attribution license, Please check author page for more information.


----------



## JAAune

Dover publications sells books and possibly CD's with old artwork no longer under copyright. Books will have to be scanned or photographed to use but that's not too much work.


----------

